# Bleeding on Gonal f and Suprecur



## Impatiens (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi all-

On day 10 of Gonal F and Suprecur, following a successful IUI cycle and BFP 1st time round 3 years ago. Good AMH, all was looking fine.

Clinic said 2 days ago my ovaries looking good and womb lining also good; but this morning have started a little bright pinkish red bleed.

Any ideas what this might mean, please? I have a scan again tomorrow morning so will find out then, but as it's Sunday I'm wondering if any has a clue....

Imp


----------



## Dora26 (May 15, 2015)

Hi Impatiens, 

I was just wondering if you found out what caused your bleed?
I had something similar on my first go at IUI using Gonal F and they weren't sure if it was a cyst causing hormones to make me bleed of if I had just been injecting too long. 

Hope you got on OK at your scan 

x


----------



## Impatiens (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi Dora-

The scan showed I had lost lost of lining; so cycle abandoned.

I bled for a week, and now we try again next time AF shows, but not sure when that might be! 
They didn't really explain why it happened although they think they will increase the Gonal F next time, or switch me to menopur alongside the Gonal F.

I don't really understand HOW I could bleed; I thought the suprecur stopped that?! 
Trying to keep positive for next time but think I need to call clinic and ask to chat about it some more, as I'm confused about it and don't want to lose faith in the clinic.

Imp


----------



## Dora26 (May 15, 2015)

Hi Imp, 

That sounds very similar to what happened to me too. 
My lining became quite thick but I think that may have been because it took a while for my follicles to grow on Gonal F 50, I was injecting for about 18 days. I was injecting Buseralin (think thats how you spell it) and I thought that stopped it too. 
Did they say it could have been a cyst or anything like that?
My Gonal F was upped to 75 this time and my ovaries have gone mad, 9 follicles in total, 6 on the left and 3 on the right so abandoned again and waiting for a phone call from the consultant this afternoon to hear what they want to do with me next  

Hope you get some answers soon, I would definitely phone your clinic if you don't feel happy about it. 

x


----------

